# Golden wins best in Sporting Breed



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

A beautiful Golden just won best in Sporting breeds at The National Dog Show. I hope he wins it all. I get the criteria, but I only feel satisfied when Goldens win any all breed show, because how can it not be obvious? They are always the best!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

cwag said:


> A beautiful Golden just won best in Sporting breeds at The National Dog Show. I hope he wins it all. I get the criteria, but I only feel satisfied when Goldens win any all breed show, because how can it not be obvious? They are always the best!


I just saw this on TV! Karen Mammano was the handler.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

And basically - you've seen the best for that show. 

That dog fwiw is a grand champion + has a JH title on the other end.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

YES! I was watching as well. I love the announcer's description of goldens who,

"Live every day like they just discovered a pool filled with tennis balls and bacon."

That is a very good description of how Oscar lives his life, particularly when it comes to bacon.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Uh oh, I just noticed it starts at 12 in every time zone. I hope I didn't spoil anyone's fun. Couldn't figure out how to edit the title.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's a good looking boy too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

cwag said:


> Uh oh, I just noticed it starts at 12 in every time zone. I hope I didn't spoil anyone's fun. Couldn't figure out how to edit the title.


Select Edit, then Go Advanced, there you can edit the Title.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

cwag said:


> Uh oh, I just noticed it starts at 12 in every time zone. I hope I didn't spoil anyone's fun. Couldn't figure out how to edit the title.


My son was very cranky about that. He is on central time.


----------



## Pytheis (Mar 17, 2016)

Yep, you spoiled it for me! I’m watching it at this moment. We’re on the commercial break right before they announce the winner. Oh well!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

cwag said:


> Uh oh, I just noticed it starts at 12 in every time zone. I hope I didn't spoil anyone's fun. Couldn't figure out how to edit the title.


It was actually a couple weeks ago, just now being televised... I think everyone would agree that Daniel is a lovely boy!
And Karen a great handler.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

10/10 goodest boy. 

I wish the kennel had a Facebook page I could follow! I visited the website but I want mooooooooooar.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Love his name. He is gorgeous!!


----------

